# Addendums for coding



## Willingham (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a concern about how long a provider should be  able to do an addendum for a procedure.   I was simply told that a provider could do an addendum at any time.   The time fram I have in question is the pt. was seen on 051908 and the provider did an addendum on 060308, for a foreign body removal from the eyelid, the cpt code the provider used was 65210 and my lead coder says its really 65205 dx is: 374.56.   The pt. notes for f/u indicates glaucoma iop, not even in the exam does the note indicate there is a problem w/the eyelid eg., swelling or redness, my sup says I should still code the procedure?????


----------

